
LinkNYC's 5m Users Make 500k Phone Calls Monthly - atlasunshrugged
https://venturebeat.com/2018/09/29/linknycs-gigabit-kiosks-hit-1-billion-sessions-and-5-million-users/
======
atlasunshrugged
"Two years after the deployment of prototypical kiosks in Manhattan,
Intersection — a part of the aforementioned CityBridge, which with Qualcomm
and CIVIQ Smartscapes manages the kiosks — is ready to declare them a success.
The roughly 1,600 Links recently hit three milestones: 1 billion sessions, 5
million users, and 500,000 phone calls a month."

